# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Van Effexor naar Prozac en weer terug

## muismarjolein

Hoi ik ben 26 jaar en ik was zwanger. Toen heeft een spychiater mij geadviseerd om van effexor XR (2x75/dag) over te gaan op prozac. Omdat er met prozac en zwangerschap meer ervaring was. Ik heb dit gedaan maar ik voel me er niet lekker bij. Ik zat op 2x20/dag en twee weken geleden ben ik begonnen met 3x20/dag. (omdat ik zoveel verdriet heb over de miskraam en ik dat niet los kan laten) Maar ik vind het helemaal niks. ik ben nog steeds heel verdrietig, ik voel de druk achter mijn ogen, maar het komt er niet uit. Zelf wil ik weer terug naar de effexor maar mijn spychiater zegt dat ik de prozac minstens 6 weken de tijd moet geven. Dit gaat zo tegen mijn gevoel in. Ik weet niet meer wat ik moet doen. Daarnaast zei hij ook nog dat als ik van prozac naar effexor wil ik eerst twee weken zonder moet omdat je anders teveel bijwerkingen krijg. Wat ik niet snap want van effexor naar prozac ging binnen een week, de effexor afbouwend en tegelijk prozac opbouwend.

Ik hoop dat anderen mij wat over hun ervaringen kunnen vertellen want zelf weet ik het niet meer. Moet ik mijn gevoel volgen of de spychiater...?

----------


## Petra717

Hoi Muismarjolijn, 

Ik heb zelf heel weinig ervaring met AD*, Prozac en effexor heb ik helaas helemaal geen ervaring mee. 
Toch wil zeggen volg ajb gevoel! 
Hoe lang is je miskraam geleden? Hoelang heb je Effexor gebruikt en hoelang gebruik je nu Prozac?

Het is wel zo dat het 6 weken kan duren dat je pas iets merkt van van de AD, dus in dit geval de Prozac. Je kan er voor kiezen om je gevoel te volgen, maar dat lijkt het mij verstandig om eerst wel een aantal dingen voor jezelf op een rijtje te zetten. 
- wil ik terug na de effexor omdat daar de zekerheid heb dat het mij hielp? of om iets anders? 
- Laat ik de Prozac wel toe? Geef het wel een kans, is het niet zo dat ik de Prozac *onbewust* geen voordeel van de twijfel te geven omdat ik terug wil na effexor? 
- Welke bijwerkingen had ik bij Effexor? 
- Welke bijwerkingen heb ik nu? 
- Wat is belangrijk voor mij? 
- wat verwacht ik van AD? 
- zijn er verder dingen die kunnen meespelen? 
- hoe denk je parner hierover? 

Je bent nog jong en je hebt nog alle tijd om kinderen te krijgen. Al is het wel handig om met je gevoelens om te gaan, wat betreft je miskraam. 
Je schrijft dat je heel verdrietig voelt en druk achter je ogen, maar dat de tranen niet komen. Weet je psychiater hiervan? Vaak zullen die tranen pas komen als je het niet verwacht, als je alleen bent of om iets *onbenulligs* moet huilen bijvoorbeeld. Het kan dan best zijn dat dan de tranen komen... op zulke momenten wil je ze vaak niet, maar laat ze dan maar stromen meid! 
Ik heb 5 jaar lang niet kunnen huilen en nog vind ik het moeilijk om de tranen laten vallen. Moeilijk om ze toe te laten, terwijl ik toen de tranen achter me ogen drukte ze wel toe liet:S Het verdriet is op t moment nog te sterk, moet je maar denken. 

Wat doe je als je heel verdrietig bent? Wat voel je dan precies? Wat gaat erdoor je heen? Wat gebeurt er met je? 

Wat doe je voor de ontspanning? Waar kan jij je rust in vinden? Heb je ook tijd voor afleiding of is het alleen de miskraam? 

Ik weet niet of je psy het er al over gehad.. maar neem een schriftje en probeer daar elke dag 3 positieve dingen van de dag op te schrijven... Het kan het weer zijn, een uitstapje, een lach, een traan, een lekker bakje koffie het maakt niet uit, als voor jouw maar een positief punt is! Zo leer je te kijken naar de positieve dingen en ga je ook meer om je heen kijken. 

Heel veel succes! 

Warme groetjes petra, 

* AD = AntiDepressiva

----------


## muismarjolein

ok ik zal proberen deze vragen te beantwoorden




> Hoe lang is je miskraam geleden? 2 maanden en 12 dagen
> Hoelang heb je Effexor gebruikt 7 jaar
> en hoelang gebruik je nu Prozac? 2 weken
> 
> - wil ik terug na de effexor omdat daar de zekerheid heb dat het mij hielp? of om iets anders? Zekerheid dat het hielp en zonder bijwerkingen
> - Laat ik de Prozac wel toe? Geef het wel een kans, is het niet zo dat ik de Prozac *onbewust* geen voordeel van de twijfel te geven omdat ik terug wil na effexor? Volgens mijn vriend schrok ik al van het woord prozac dus dat zal onbewust nog wel mee tellen
> - Welke bijwerkingen had ik bij Effexor? Geen
> - Welke bijwerkingen heb ik nu? Slaapproblemen, waarna ik shagerijnig word en nergens meer tegen kan en dus ook niks meer onderneem
> - Wat is belangrijk voor mij? me goed voelen
> ...

----------


## muismarjolein

correctie: ik gebruik prozac al 3 maanden waarvan de laatste 2 weken op 60 mg/dag

----------


## Petra717

Enn... wat haal je hier zelf uit Marjolein? 
Wat is je eigen conclusie?

Knuffel

----------


## muismarjolein

ja ik moet gewoon weer naar de effexor terug. Omdat ik me daar beter bij voelde. Nou nog mijn psychiater over tuigen en dan afbouwen en opbouwen. En mocht ik zwanger worden, dan gewoon bij de effexor blijven want daar zijn ook genoeg vrouwen mee bevallen van een gezonde baby, ik las op internet dat een vrouw ook zwanger was en effexor gebruikte, haar dochter is nu 5 jaar en gezond. En het is voor het kindje ook beter dat moeder geen stress heeft.

----------


## muismarjolein

Petra heel erg bedankt. 
Vooral omdat je mijn geen antwoord gaf maar juist zelf naar mijn antwoord liet zoeken. 
Je hebt me echt geholpen

groetjes marjolein en een dikke knuffel

----------


## muismarjolein

ok dan ipv dat ik hem heb overtuigd, heeft hij mij overtuigd. De slaapproblemen zijn niet van de prozac. Ik heb na de miskraam een lichte vorm van bloedarmoede gekregen. Dat is de oorzaak van het slaapprobleem.
Er zijn echt een heleboel onderzoeken gedaan naar prozac en zwangerschap en niks geen negative uitkomsten, naar de effexor zijn nog amper onderzoeken gedaan. Toen ik wist dat de slaapproblemen niet van de prozac kwam vond ik geen echte reden meer om het niet te slikken.

dus een totale ommekeer maar ik ben er wel tevreden mee.

----------


## Petra717

Ok marjolijn, fijn dat je er achter staat! maar ik lees toch een *maar* tussen de regels door... 

Weetje zeker dat de slaapproblemen alleen door de lichte bloedarmoede heb gekregen?

----------


## koekiemonster

> ja ik moet gewoon weer naar de effexor terug. Omdat ik me daar beter bij voelde. Nou nog mijn psychiater over tuigen en dan afbouwen en opbouwen. En mocht ik zwanger worden, dan gewoon bij de effexor blijven want daar zijn ook genoeg vrouwen mee bevallen van een gezonde baby, ik las op internet dat een vrouw ook zwanger was en effexor gebruikte, haar dochter is nu 5 jaar en gezond. En het is voor het kindje ook beter dat moeder geen stress heeft.


Hoi!

ten eerste; wat verdrietig dat je een miskraam hebt gehad, dat lijkt me ongelooflijk moeilijk.

Dan over efexor en zwanger zijn. Toen ik in verwachting raakte van ons 2e kindje nam ik ook efexor XR (150 mg). Ik heb toen naar 75mg gegaan en heb geprobeerd af te bouwen. De psychiater had al gedacht dat het niet goed zou gaan en dat bleek idd. Uiteindelijk ben ik dus weer 75mg gaan nemen.
Hoewel sommige (!) onderzoeken laten zien dat er vrijwel geen effect is op je net geboren kindje, wordt er wel gezegd dat het ontwenningsverschijnselen kan hebben.
Dat is bij mijn dochtertje dus gebeurd. Meteen na de geboorte had ze het moeilijk (ze is met een keizersnede geboren vanwege stuitligging). Ze hebben haar meteen zuurstof moeten geven en het heeft even geduurd voordat ze op gang kwam!! Toen we samen uiteindelijk weer op de afdeling werd ze steeds suffer. Binnen 1,5 uur lag ze op de kinderafdeling en is ze 2 weken erg ziek geweest. Ze hebben haar zelfs een keer moeten reanimeren :-( Alhoewel het niet onomstotelijk bewezen is (de kinderarts kon het ook niet met zekerheid zeggen) dat het door mijn efexor gebruik is, denk ik wél dat het zo is. Ik heb het daar heel erg moeilijk mee gehad. Ook al is het te simpel om te zeggen 'was maar gestopt'.

Ik denk écht dat je voorzichtig moet zijn met dit soort medicijnen waarvan je zelf ook zegt dat er nog niet genoeg onderzoek is verricht.

Verder hoop ik dat je snel weer zwanger zult zijn en dan na 9 maanden kunt genieten van een lief wolkje :-)

Groetjes, Koekiemonster

----------


## polertun

*Koop Prozac online* goedkope tegen de laagste prijzen met nachtelijke verzending. Te genezen angst en paniekaanvallen _Kopen Prozac online nu op apotheek Online_.

----------

